# hill climb records



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

we need a hill climb thread like they have over in nor cal. 

lets brainstorm and get the ball rolling. 

faves:

big tujunga.
little tujunga 
trash truck (both directions)


----------



## hclignett (Dec 18, 2006)

Pine Creek Canyon
Gorge Road
Lower Rock Creek Road
Upper Rock Creek Road


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Mountain Gate.
Fargo Street.
Calneva.
Rock Store.
Decker.
San Marcos Pass.
La Tuna.
Stunt.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Piuma (used to be a climbing event annually on it)
Deer Creek: hard going up, scary going down
Las Flores: neglected but brutal


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

Mapei said:


> Mountain Gate.
> Fargo Street.
> Calneva.
> Rock Store.
> ...


fargo is the street i couldnt remember for the life of me. 

i guess we need to decide, as a community, where times on these climbs should start/stop.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

- cahuenga from hollywood up and over into the valley
- cahuenga from universal studios up to mulholland, mulholland
out to beverly glen and back
- any route from santa monica into the SF valley

- rock store not recommended on the weekends; a friend at work got run down
(hit) by a guy on a chopper on the way up - two broken ribs on the back and some
road rash. he was lucky.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

This was kicked around a little bit last year in SC but a couple of hill climbs in San Diego worth checking out are Montezuma Hill Climb and Palomar Mountain.

Montezuma Hill Climb which starts in Borrego Springs at approximately elevation 900 feet tops out at approximately 4200 feet in 10,9 miles. The record is 49:35 but I think it could easily be taken down below 46 by a top rider. Motorcycle riders like the Montezuma grade, three have been killed in the past 18 months. 


The other hill climb of note is Palomar Mountain at 12.68 miles and 4325 feet of climb. Heres a link on Palomar.

http://socalvelo.com/sub/palomar.html


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Gibraltar
Honey Springs...yeah, it is short but still a climb

On the short side, who hasn't done hill repeats up Torrey Pines or Via Capri?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Rock Store:

From the big yellow road sign just before the Rock Store itself. The top is obvious.

Under 20 minutes is good for tubbie like me.

Uner 15 minutes puts you within a couple of minutes of the best climbers.

JR


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

any times for mt wilson?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> Las Flores: neglected but brutal


I did Las Flores once. Once.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Kitchen Creek Road*

I just did this climb today. It's 12 miles of one long grinding slog of a climb at a constant 5 degrees. I'm 6'2" and 220lbs. I'm no climber and I was cursing myself for getting up that morning to do this ride.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

You want climbing? Check this out. Dunno if the Owens Valley is So Cal, but it's not far from LA. Interesting is the tab called "Climbing Mecca" which outlines some of the other climbs around that area. Been considering doing the E.C. this summer and rode a couple of the climbs from Big Pine...in a word..brutal!.. One was 10% steady with some pitches at 16%..Around 4000' in seven odd miles..Brutal.

Mt. Laguna in San Deigo county also has to be included in any comprehensive list of good climbs. The SD bikers ride that one a lot. I don't agree with Borrego Kid that Montezuma record would be easy to lower...the fella who climbed it this year in record time was very good..

http://everestchallenge.com/

Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Correction: From the website it shows the climb I was speaking of in my previous post out of Big Pine is only 8% average with 12% max. and it is 9 miles..However, about 2-3 of those miles are on the flats...only about 3%, climbing up the bottom ot the valley floor until you get right to the base of the Sierras..Glacier Lodge is just north of Mt. Whitney..
The last climb of the last day has a pitch of 15%, this coming after 200 miles and 28,000' of climbing...all above 4000', if I am not mistaken.
Don Hanson


----------



## CT2 (Feb 19, 2004)

Saturday, October 14, 2006
2nd Annual Tram Road Challenge
6K Bike Time Trail - 6:45 am

Start at 500 feet elevation and finish at 2640 feet elevation in a 3.7 mile heart-pounding scenic race against the clock. Upon completion (if you dare) you will understand the true meaning of gravity
Bike Records:
Men's - Scott McKelvey, Cathedral City 23-47
Woman;s Carol Lynn Neal, Palm Desert - 30-53


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

JaeP said:


> t's 12 miles of one long grinding slog of a climb at a constant 5 degrees..


It's been a long time since I did it but I don't believe that it's five DEGREES. Maybe you mean five PERCENT. Also I think it's longer than 12 miles. Where did you start / end?

I've done it on a mountain bike as well on jeep roads from the south.


----------



## slupo (Jan 27, 2005)

How steep of a climb is Mountain Gate considered?

I know it's not very long, but to me it feels pretty steep. I'm usually at my limit by the time I make it all the way to the stop sign.


----------



## ansel (Feb 23, 2007)

I rode it with Jae. We were considering 12 miles (2800ft elev. gain) from the 8 overpass to the Sunrise Hwy. We rode another ~3 miles up to the Laguna Mtn. Lodge. That's a really nice ride, especially considering most of the climb is closed to vehicle traffic.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*my Bad*



Tlaloc said:


> It's been a long time since I did it but I don't believe that it's five DEGREES. Maybe you mean five PERCENT. Also I think it's longer than 12 miles. Where did you start / end?
> 
> I've done it on a mountain bike as well on jeep roads from the south.


Oooops. My bad. I'm still a little light headed from the ride.


----------



## x3u93n3x (Apr 1, 2007)

Glendora Mountain Road (GMR) to Angel Fork. About 8 miles, between 3000 to 4000ft climb. It leads up to the base of Mt. Baldy. 
There's a local group that does it every weekend, but I have no clue what group it is.


----------



## msm14outs (Jun 20, 2007)

*Las Flores*

I agree Las Flores is brutal. I wont try it anymore. When I was riding more than I am now I used to go up Las Flores and make a left on Hume rd. It made going up to the fire station more reasonable. It was still a hard climb but once you got to the fire station you could rest a bit and then go on to Saddle Peak and Stunt Rd. I made it a two part climb. I feel like Al Bundy reliving the good times. That said I still make climbing a part of every ride. Latigo Canyon great climb.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

JaeP said:


> I just did this climb today. It's 12 miles of one long grinding slog of a climb at a constant 5 degrees. I'm 6'2" and 220lbs. I'm no climber and I was cursing myself for getting up that morning to do this ride.


Kitchen creek is absolutely one of the coolest climbs in SoCal, reminds me of being on a small mountain road in Europe.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

*Deer Creek*

Rode up Deer Creek yesterday after not having done it for a while. Would be great for a short uphill TT (about 2.5 miles). A pretty constant 11% with a few 14% pitches tossed in. Better test for pure climbing that most of the power climbs in Santa Monica Mts (those under 7%).


----------



## Vertical Jon (Jul 20, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> Rode up Deer Creek yesterday after not having done it for a while. Would be great for a short uphill TT (about 2.5 miles). A pretty constant 11% with a few 14% pitches tossed in. Better test for pure climbing that most of the power climbs in Santa Monica Mts (those under 7%).


Decker Cyn is a b!tch! About 4 miles with pitches up to 18% took me 37 minutes during the Mulholland Challenge. Mind you that was after 68 miles and 6000 feet of steep climbing wtih another 6000 to go.


----------

